# Need a bigger kitchen!



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

Got my K30 back from Lancaster yesterday, thanks to Mrboots2u. So here's a pic!









Struggled for a bit to work out how to best fit it under my cupboards and ended up using a jam funnel and some duck tape!

Shots are tasting awesome - a decent upgrade to the Mignon!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looking good , nice set up , get that mignion and the silvia up for sale now !


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

Thanks!

Yeah, I'll get them up in the next few days


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That does look good.

I like the jam funnel as well. how does it fit?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jakeapeters said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I'll get them up in the next few days


The jam funnel looks great . Does it fit ok and makes the k30 even more kitchen friendly!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Great kit there! K30 is superb ;-)


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

Yep the jam funnel fits great, and I added duck tape round the base of it (what would be the neck of the hopper) so I could secure it with the grub screw in the throat of the grinder.


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

It's essentially a friction-fit. Needs the tape though, else the smooth metal of the funnel just slips around.


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

I have this one if I remember rightly:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0076YBJ6M

£6 delivered!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

any idea where to get these from?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

doh - too slow!

Thanks!


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

Haha no problem!









I need to find a lid that fits now. Currently using the one from my home vario, which is a little small but more or less stops any air getting to the beans. May buy another and tape that too for more friction (can you tell I've gone a bit tape-crazy?)


----------

